# installing Fable TLC on linux



## Kewl Munky (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I never got my issue solved for windblows, and Microsoft's "amazing" tech support was no help. They moved my case to a level 2 technician case, which sounds like it'd get the issue fixed being the level 2 technicians are so important I have to schedule a time for them to call, and they end up calling when ever the **** they feel like anyway, which is usually while I'm at school >.> Even when I eventually talked to them the dumbass tried to say it was my 9800GX2 being too new, which makes no sense because my brother's 9800GTX+ is about as new as the GX2, and it runs on that, and it runs on my old 8800GTS 512 which my friend is using, and that card's GPU is what the GX2 is based off of.

But enough of my ranting on microsoft and their shitty OS. 

So I went about looking to install Fable on linux. It runs very close to perfect on wine, and I wanted to try to get it installed. Well when I install it it asks for my CD key, I enter it, hit next, and then I get an error that says "Error loading the PID Generator DLL. The DLL could not be found! Please make sure the file is available in the installation directory and try again."

One of my friends, who had installed the game on linux long ago, though never got it running, said I had to copy the discs onto my computer and then run the installation, but that brought up the exact same message.

Does know how to install it on linux? I seriously want to play fable, and I'm not giving microsoft more money by buying it for the xbox >_>

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## DanKegel (Dec 15, 2008)

My guess is that wine has output a message on the console
saying that MFC42.DLL can't be found.  For a quick workaround,
install that DLL with winetricks; see http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks

See also wine's appdb page for this game,
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3827
for more tips.  THAT's where you want to be discussing this.


----------



## Kewl Munky (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but I finally figured out that it was because of my sound card that I couldn't get it running on my vista partition, but I replaced it so now everything's good.


----------

